# JMF kein ton



## Assingure (22. Apr 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte meine Javakenntnisse ein wenig erweitern, wie ich Musik wiedergeben, aufnehmen, etc. kann. Daher bin ich auf Java Media Framework gekommen. Jetzt wollte ich dieses nun testen, funktioniert aber nicht so toll.

 Ich habe kurz folgendes Programm geschrieben:



```
package MusicBox;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;

import javax.media.*;

public class play {


	public static void main(String[] args) throws NoPlayerException, CannotRealizeException, MalformedURLException, IOException {
	
	File datei = new File("C:\\Users\\Public\\Music\\Sample Music\\Sleep Away.mp3");
	
	Player audioPlayer = Manager.createRealizedPlayer(datei.toURL());
	
	audioPlayer.start();
	
	}
}
```

Problem ist nun, wenn ich das progrämmchen starte kommt kein ton.
Ich denke, ich habe alles richtig importiert und er wirft an keiner Stelle Fehler aus.
Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

mfg Assingure


----------



## Kr0e (22. Apr 2011)

MP3 ist kein standardmäßig unterstützter Codec bei JMF. Das ist alles nicht soooo einfahc bei Java, solltest da schon ne gewisse Menge an Lesekraft mitbringen. Google mal nach JMF + MP3 + JAVA, Oracle bietet dir glaub cih die fehlenden Codecs auf der Website an... 

Gruß,

Chris


----------



## Assingure (22. Apr 2011)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Kr0e,

Ich habe die plugins für mp3 installiert und ich habe versucht ein anderes dateiformat(.au) abzuspielen;
aber ohne Erfolg. Glücklichweise bin ich auf den Fehler gekommen, den ich übersehen habe.
Ich habe eine 64bit version der jre library benutzt und das hat mit jmf nicht funktioniert.
jetzt wo ich die 32bit version nutze bekomme ich ton.

mfg Assingure


----------



## Ralph-Uwe (22. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hift Dir dieser Link weiter.


http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...ng/108898-hintergrundsounds-soundeffekte.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## Assingure (24. Apr 2011)

Ralph-Uwe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht hift Dir dieser Link weiter.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp,
Ich denke aber nicht, da ich davon was brauche. Ich programmiere nur grad nen kleinen Musicplayer als Schulprojekt. Er soll lediglich Musik von einen server Abspielen können. Ich werde schauen, wie ich das am besten Realisiere.
mfg Assingure


----------

